# movement at 21 weeks with twins...please share experiences



## LesleyL

I've posted a similar question before, but so far I am not getting definate kicks. I just feel twitching now and then. Sure its baby and its moreso after I eat. I have a doppler I use about 1-2 times a week, and I for sure hear two heartbeats. Just wondering if anyone didn't feel definate movements until after this point in their pregnancy???? I am heavier...starting wt 202 lbs. I'm sure this affects it a little. I am a natural worrier, so this drives me nuts. I also wish so bad my husband could start feeling the kicks! Experiences? Thank you, ladies!


----------



## 1948LC

Hi try not too worry about movements at this stage. In Uk we have an antenatal day unit we could call just to put our mind at rest, and they would get you in if they felt the need. 

I could only really feel movements on one side up to around 26 weeks as I have an anterior and posterior placenta. I actualy went in to my local day unit around 27 weeks and found out my babies feet were in exactly the same place due to how they were laid.

I can't remember exactly when I got definate kicks, but am sure it was around 24 - 26 weeks! 

I still find it very difficult to distinguish which twin I am feeling, I've have told the Doctors this and they are not worried. 

It's good you have a doppler I think they are brilliant! 

Take care. xx


----------



## Harvest2009

I felt kicks around 22-23 weeks but only from twin B. Twin A has an anterior placenta so I only recently felt kicks (at 24 weeks) from that twin and they are much weaker than the kicks from twin B. Try not to worry too much it is still early!


----------



## LesleyL

Thank you ladies. I try not to let myself worry.....the last two appointments the doctor says that i should really be feeling them soon. Ultrasound at 18 wks showed all ok.


----------



## Kielee

Definite kicks for me were 23-24 weeks :) Oh and im a bigger lady and it shouldn't make a difference Hun as they are in your body afterall underneath any fat we have, it only may make a difference to the outside belly touches hehe xx


----------



## LesleyL

seems like alot of people say 23 wks. hopefully that will happen :)


----------

